# My Canon 60D stopped working.



## wannabephotographer (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post in this forum and I've come here to get some answers. I am a communication design student currently in my 3rd year and photography is my minor. I have a Canon 60D and I've had it since the last one and a half year. Today in the studio I took out my camera and was taking photos as usual but after some time the camera went completely blank and the light right next to the memory card holder lit up red. I turned off the camera but the light was still on, I turned it back on and when it still didn't work, in panic I took the battery out and placed it back inside thinking that this will reset the camera. Although by doing this the light died but so did the camera. It hasn't turned on since then and I don't know the reason behind it. I've checked everything, battery, lens and the memory card with my classmate's camera and they all work fine. Have any of you gone through a similar situation? Can you suggest any solutions? Did it happen because I took out the battery while the camera was on? Although I highly doubt that this would cause the camera to stop working altogether. I'd be really grateful for any advice or solutions.

Thanks,
MQ.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd try a different battery and memory card and go from there.


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 25, 2012)

I would read what if any warranty you have if the above does not help and call


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 31, 2012)

If the battery isn't Canon brand, get a Canon brand battery. Try leaving the battery out for a whole day and let it charge up good. If that doesn't fix it send it in.


----------

